

New study sheds light on the pandemic flu virus of 1918 - tjaerv
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2014-04-mystery-pandemic-flu-virus.html

======
hga
As usual, the press overstates the results, the article ends with a long quote
from the principle researcher, which includes this gem:

" _What we need to do now is to attempt to validate these hypotheses...._ "

But it's really interesting, and sounds pretty solid to this non-specialist.
Especially since that gem above correctly indicates as far as I can tell that
this is testable/falsifiable.

------
tjaerv
"A study led by Michael Worobey at the University of Arizona in Tucson
provides the most conclusive answers yet to two of the world's foremost
biomedical mysteries of the past century: the origin of the 1918 pandemic flu
virus and its unusual severity, which resulted in a death toll of
approximately 50 million people."

